# choosing a surgeon and Recovery from thyroid surgery



## chloe (Jul 31, 2010)

I will need thyroid surgery ( probably a total thyroidectomy) and I want to know what I can expect for recovery. how long does it take before you can go back to work? How much help will you need after surgery? How long is the hospital stay, or is it outpatient?

I am in So. CA and have two "cancer centers" near me at UCLA and City of Hope. I am trying to decide where to go? what is the best factor on which to evaluate a thyroid surgeon/hospital?

Thanks,

Chloe


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi Chloe:

I just had a TT on July 20th. And I am feeling a lot better. It really wasn't a bad experience at all.

Either of the hospitals are good. It is really your doctor and his expertise with TT's that is the most important. A doctor that performs two or three or more a week is an experienced surgeon. Also, ask the surgeon how big the incision will be. My incision was only 3 cm. It is looking really great. Most people don't even notice it and it's only been two months. You will only be in the hospital overnight, unless you are having trouble with your calcium levels or if you have a complication. I was out of the hospital in 22 hours.

The recovery isn't bad at all. You should be able to go back to work in two to three weeks (maybe sooner). I didn't need any help at home during my recovery. I stocked up on groceries prior to the surgery. I couldn't drive while on pain meds. Your neck will be somewhat stiff and you won't be able to freely turn your head, so it is wise not to drive until you can. I was only on pain meds for two days and then on ibuprofen for a week for the swelling. You'll want to ice your neck throughout the day for the first week. You will be put on Synthroid (or an equivalent) and it takes six to eight weeks to determine if the dosage is correct. I started taking Synthroid a week post surgery because during your surgery thyroid hormones are dumped into your system, so you usually don't need to start the medication right away.

My first dosage level of Synthroid was a little too high and I ended up still very hyperthyroid, so I have had one dosage change and I have been good.

Best Regards,
Patti


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I think some of the particular depend on your surgeon, hospital, and how your body responds. 
I had my Total Thyroidectomy about two months ago. The surgeon told me I would be in the hospital 23 hours, but I was there a bit over 24 due to some difficulty with pain control (allergic to most narcotics). I probably should have stayed a second night because I was back in the ER the day after discharge when my calcium level dropped. If you start to feel your lips or hands feel tingly or numb after surgery, it's an indication that you may need to go in for calcium. I had parathyroid damage, which is a risk, but not the usual.
My endo told me 2 weeks off work, but I have heard many people say they went back after a week. My PC wrote me off for three, but I was on disability for months prior to surgery.
My first week after surgery was rough, and I was pretty out of it, mostly because of the calcium issue. I had someone with me almost a week, and waited about 10 days to drive. Once I learned to take the right amount of calcium supplements, I felt pretty darn good and was out and about more than I had been in months. I was definitely not typical, and I expect that your experience will be much easier. 
Find a surgeon who has a LOT OF EXPERIENCE. I have heard 500 previous thyroid surgeries minimum and 3-5 done in a typical week. You may also want to ask the surgeon how they preserve the parathyroid in your screening process. I have heard that parathyroid issues are more common with less experienced surgeons, and if I had it to do over again, I would have been more careful about screening my surgeon. I was just so anxious to have my thyroid out that I went with the first person my endo recommended. 
Good luck with your surgery, and welcome to the board.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Interview your surgeon - ask alot of questions (many of which you'll already know the answers)

You want a surgeon who does 4-5 per week.

Ask how big your incision will be - many are now being trained in minimally invasive which leaves a scar of 1" or less.

Do they use drains?

Do they use staples?

Will they give you SSKI drops which reduce the vasculrity of the thyroid and make it easier to remove.

What complications have you personally experienced - ie - have you ever cut someone's vocal cords? I asked this to see the reaction for such a direct question. While rare it does happen.

Recovery time really depends on when you begin replacement - if they withhold and you go completely hypo your recovery time will be longer.

Figure out the replacement dose you will need and ask the surgeon to write the prescription before the surgery - rule of thumb is 1.7mcg per kilo of body weight. You can find tables to convert pounds online.

I was driving by the 5th day, cooked dinner the night I came home from the hospital - once off the heavy duty pain meds you can resume your normal life. By day 3 I was on Motrin only although it was 600mg it wasn't a narcotic.


----------

